# Indian Lake saugeyes



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Saugeyes starting to hit here . vertical on blade baits. casting cranks -[small big o's]on rocks or bridge pilings. also some being caught using floating jig heads with large minnows. Seen many people trolling but don't know if this is working.Don't forget your shad raps here good bait last year. Most locals think this was the best shad hatch in 20plus years,means fat eyes this fall.
Good areas dream bridge-moundwood- long-island bridge-northfork when current moving. Hard to figure out what to do this week fish or chase deer.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Old friend of mine and I are hitting Indian Lake Saturday evening, I too will post our results.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only ever fished Indian Lake once and from what I remember it was extremely shallow. Catching saugeyes, or any fish for that matter with a vertical presentation seems difficult. I am curious as to how you are doing this. Are you drifting with the wind? Longer rods? Up tight to cover much like bassin? I guess I just always think of vertical presentation for them in water that I can stand in. I may get my boat back up there this next spring so I am curious.Thanks


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Brian,

There is one area that I know of that is about 14' deep in a part of Old Indian Lake (Dream Bridge area-AKA by a famous IL 'eye guy as the "Smelt Hole"  ). I understand they have done some extensive dredging in other areas and have created more waters having depths deeper than the "norm" of 4-5' with more depth changes as well.

Tim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim,

I guess I found one map that I kept from a while back. I see one area on there that shows a 12 foot range. I did not see any Dream Bridge or Smelt Hole but it may be the one. If I get a chance to drag the boat up to my friends next spring at Wapakoneta I plan to give it another try. When I do you may be getting a call for further details. 

Have you done well up there? The time that I went was one of the first trips out with my boat and we did not do very well at all.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Brian,

There are many here on OGF that know more about IL than I. I've fished it about 10 times-usually early in the spring when it's cold. Both names I listed for the deepwater are local nicknames (at least the "Smelt-Hole" is courtsey of Raybob  ). Probably wouldn't be found on a map. Dream Bridge is just N-N/E of the Moundwood ramp-which by the way is often the first open water in the spring courtesy of a little current and a big Lund icebreaker-Buck!  

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/Indian Lake.pdf

Tim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the spot that I saw on the map then. We never made it back in there when we went out. I guess RayBob did not clue me in to that one. I will remember that...I think.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi,
I have never fished for saugeye at IL, but want to go give it a try on Friday. I am still confused as to how you fish for them. Are they found in deep water, thus the vertical jig, or are they shallow, thus the crankbait around rocks? What size fish can I expect to catch? Should I fish live bait or artifical? If the saugeye aren't co-operating what is going on with the crappie bite? How big are the crappie this time of year? Any advise for a new comer to IL would be appreciated.


----------



## DCfisher (Apr 11, 2004)

Crazy4smallmouth, Sowbelly and I were up at IL a couple of weeks ago Crappie fishing. trolling the channels seems to be pretty popular for finding eyes. not sure what they were using. As for crappie fishing we were finding them under the docks and a couple in the pads. be sure to stop by Mike's Bait & Tackle on Rt. 235 he is a heck of a nice guy and will give an honest report.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

crappies will start to move into the pads if they havent aready. with the few cold nights and the frost them pads should be dieing off soon. fish about 18" deep or shallower with a small plastic or hair jig. ole mike should be able to help ya out, not sure if he is chasin deer or not right now....

by th way dc,,, deep freeze is out of the box, wheres my deer meat? 

sowbelly


----------



## randy650 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished last Sat. back in the reserve and caught 3 bass on buzzbaits and a white spinnerbait. Fished for crappies from 10-noon I couldn't find but 1 crappie (off some rocks in the reserve) Lots of small bluegills taking my jig and waxworm.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I have only ever fished Indian Lake once and from what I remember it was extremely shallow. Catching saugeyes, or any fish for that matter with a vertical presentation seems difficult. I am curious as to how you are doing this. Are you drifting with the wind? Longer rods? Up tight to cover much like bassin? I guess I just always think of vertical presentation for them in water that I can stand in. I may get my boat back up there this next spring so I am curious.Thanks


 I know what you mean about verticle jigging in shallow water but we've caught many saugeyes with Vibee's in 4 ft. water! You better hold on because they fight more like a bass/carp! They will come out of the water like a Bass when you first hook them & then make a run like a carp it's AWESOME!! I like to loosen my drag a liittle more than usual because the way they run! If we're fishin the holes we use the bowmount to stay verticle but drifting is good esp. around dreambridge since you cover more water & it's a larger hole. We'll also use the bowmount to slowly troll up the channels much like the Bass guy's do, when we do that we usually drag/cast a double jig, with or without a minnow, & verticle jig a Vibee / a walking sinker w/ a floating jig. with 2 people we each do something different until we catch a couple of fish. I know it's hard to believe but it works ! My guess is since the lake is so shallow they're used to having boats passing over them & I think they use that to their advanage because they'll hit rattle traps only 20 ft back! I believe the motor stirs up the bait , ever notice all the seagulls crashing the water as you're running across the lake? Try these out in the areas Toolman & Hairjig suggested & I think you'll catch some fish ! I hope this helps  GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!!! Hotntot


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

hey,hotntot, gotta ? u may b able 2 help me with. ive driven bye the main drag up there & saw a bridge by a statue & another by mc d's. is either 1 of these dream bridge or where the heck is it? i would like 2 come up & give a try b4 i button the boat up. i have heard it mentioned several x's.appreciate any info in advance. i do know where lakeview is, i have caught eyes there by the rocks.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

itroll2 said:


> hey,hotntot, gotta ? u may b able 2 help me with. ive driven bye the main drag up there & saw a bridge by a statue & another by mc d's. is either 1 of these dream bridge or where the heck is it? i would like 2 come up & give a try b4 i button the boat up. i have heard it mentioned several x's.appreciate any info in advance. i do know where lakeview is, i have caught eyes there by the rocks.


 itroll2, sorry I haven't got back to you sooner but I don't have a computer & use my sisters. I think you can find a good map on Indian lake.com just click on fishing. I can tell you it's not the bridge by Mcd's & I'm not sure which statue you're talking of but ther is one north I think of the bridge. If you go out of Moundwood boat ramp, that channel & the hole @ the end of the channel is a good spot, go right after you come out of the channel keep going & you'll see a bridge , that's Dream bridge. The hole (old Indian lake on the map) is before the bridge right across from the mobile homes, you can't miss it there is usually boats there esp. on the weekends! Under the bridge is a very good spot also esp. w/ current going through there. Now if you go straight through the bridge & past tthe statue you'll head straight to North fork & ther's a hole there also. When you come up stop @ Genes baitshop he'll give you an update & may have a map for ya!! GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!!! Hotntot


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Our good folks here at OGF have suplied us with lake maps of many of Ohio's lakes. Here is the link to them.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=lakemap

I hope this helps.


----------



## itroll2 (Jun 3, 2004)

hey thanks. comming up this friday. open seat if anyone is interested. but that means you gotta share your knowledge of indian. if interested let me know.


----------

